# Apply for turkey permit



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Turkey drawing opened today, apply for a tag to hunt the LE season:

https://www.utah-hunt.com/(S(dvpy5cfoj5fus1rqtq0cw355))/default.aspx


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Done


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

What is the advantage to a LE turkey tag? Is it a much better hunt than the general season?


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Slayer said:


> What is the advantage to a LE turkey tag? Is it a much better hunt than the general season?


I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Slayer said:


> What is the advantage to a LE turkey tag? Is it a much better hunt than the general season?


I think the main advantage is getting first crack at the birds, and potentially fewer hunters in the field. If you're hunting in a high-pressure area, then this aspect alone may help a lot. There has also been some debate as to whether it is easier to call turkeys in April than May, but it's pretty hard to come to a certain conclusion on that debate.

I can only speak for myself, but for the one LE hunt I drew the turkeys did seem more willing to talk. Due to the shorter season dates on the LE hunts, I was only able to go twice (life gets pretty busy as a student in late April), and I would consider the short season the main downside to the LE hunt.

Success rates on LE hunts are twice as high as they are on the general hunt, and that alone tells me it is probably worth it to keep buying points (I'll cash them in once I get that degree - I don't want to make the same mistake twice).


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Clarq said:


> Success rates on LE hunts are twice as high as they are on the general hunt,


That statistic would seem to outweigh most everything else if the goal is to kill a bird...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in.

I see a lot less people on the early hunt.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

hawglips said:


> That statistic would seem to outweigh most everything else if the goal is to kill a bird...


If the goal is to not kill a bird I'd certainly not waste my money on a tag. Just load your camera and get out there. Much joy can be had by just being in the presence of turkeys. Nothing much cooler than daybreak in the woods sitting under a flock of turkeys as they come to life greeting a new day. Or you could try calling in a big old Tom...plenty of fun there even without a kill. Just some idol thoughts spurred by hawglip's comments.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Clarq said:


> Success rates on LE hunts are twice as high as they are on the general hunt,...


I just went back by memory the last 9 years with a UT tag to see what it looked like for me personally. My tag success rate is the same, but it does appear I fill the tag quicker with an LE tag than with the general on average:

LE - avg 1.3 days per bird
Gen - avg 2 days per bird


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

All the two hunt system does is provide another "opening day" for the masses. If you're lucky enough to find a bird away from the crowds on the first couple of days of either hunt your chances are good. I've seen horrendous crowds for the first couple days of both hunts. Most real turkey hunters hunting public ground don't even bother to go out 'till the Utards are through, which usually takes about three days.


----------

